# 22" SEIKI TV update



## Gerleygirl (Apr 7, 2012)

HELP ME! Got a SEIKI TV on 3-22-2012.Menu kept coming on. Called tech support. They said to update. Wouldn't take.Sent TV back for replacement.The new one is the same way!!! I have the right update.Maybe not doing something right. Can someone PLEASE HELP ME?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps these instructions may help SEIKI Digital, Inc. | LCD High Definition TV | Full HD LCD Television | Best LED HDTV | Blu Ray Disc Player | The Best Sound Bar otherwise, I'm no wiser :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What menu? Many TV's will load a startup menu the first time they are powered on or after each power loss. Also, are you using the same remote or a new remote? A stuck button on the remote could open a menu.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Usually when you return any goods for replacement, you have to send everything back, so I think it could be safe to assume it's a new remote.

However having said that, a Freeview + box I bought a couple of years back had a known fault on the remote, which came about from when they upgraded the firmware and on contacting them, they just sent out a replacement remote.

If the menu keeps coming up when the set is switched on, then the initial installation must not have been completed properly.

Did you follow the instructions to the letter ?


----------



## Gerleygirl (Apr 7, 2012)

Seiki tech support said the smaller screen tvs have a defect and need a firmware update. The update is on their website. I downloaded the correct update and followed the instructions. Nothing happened. Returned that tv. Now the new one is the same. I might not have downloaded to my flash drive correctly? When I put the flashdrive in the USB port on the TV nothing happens.Should I use a zip file? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you follow the guide in the link that I provided and did you clear the marketing bits from the flash before you downloaded the f/w onto it ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the most important part of that guide is that you format the flash to FAT32 How to Format a Flash Drive | eHow.com prior to downloading the f/w.

If you've already done this, then I think a reformat then download to ensure you get a clean download may help.


----------



## Gerleygirl (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes! It is fat32. I feel like returning it and getting a different brand of TV. Its for a spare room and I'm sick of fooling with it. I read another post on here that had the same problem with the same TV. Wonder if they figured it out?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gerleygirl said:


> Yes! It is fat32. I feel like returning it and getting a different brand of TV. Its for a spare room and I'm sick of fooling with it. I read another post on here that had the same problem with the same TV. Wonder if they figured it out?


Returning it and getting another brand was my first instinct and was going to be my first suggestion, but thought I'd research it to see if there was a solution.

Seiki obviously think so, but they are the ones who have produced a tv that requires a f/w update just to get it to work, when it should have worked out of the box. 

If you weren't informed of this mod/fault when you bought it, then I think you have pretty strong grounds for demanding a refund.


----------



## Gerleygirl (Apr 7, 2012)

I packed it up and I'm waiting for the UPS man!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gerleygirl said:


> I packed it up and I'm waiting for the UPS man!


Good for you :grin:


----------

